# Your Favourite Canzone del Salice (Rossini)



## Il Maestro (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been browsing Youtube and listening to some interpretations of what I consider one of the most beautiful arias ever written. So many great singers have recorded it, but my favourites are Von Stade and DiDonato.

*Von Stade*:






*DiDonato*:






Other versions that I like:

*Marilyn Horne*:






*Caballe*:






*June Anderon*:






So who are your favourites, and why?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Frederica von Stade by a mile, such a fine voice (at time of recording.)
But there are no real bad ones


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Joyce just tips the balance for me, but von Stade's is a very close second.

N.


----------

